# Number plate fixing and bending!!



## Benjamin (Jun 7, 2006)

Just recieved a new set of plates 
- I am thinking of attaching them with the sticking pads to achieve a clean flat finish--- but this will be straight onto the paint on the rear and the bumper on front, will this be a problem for the paint later down the line?? 

I also need to slightly bend the front plate to match the curve on the bumper, would this be done by applying heat and some pressure??

can anyone offer any advice


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I removed mine and fitted new ones after I got my car. I used fishing line down the back in a kind of sawing action on the foam pads that were there. After that I used AG tar remover to remove the old sticky stuff. Wiped it down with IPA and the finish was ready for the new plates.

You will be able to flex the plates a good bit before they snap. If it is a big bend though the foam may not stick well and pop off. I had this on a car before.


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

I didn't think that would be an approved method of fixing - could be wrong though. As to affecting the paint long-term, depends what the stickies are made of I guess - after all, car badges are fixed directly to the paint and usually don't cause any problems...


----------



## Benjamin (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok cheers for that . just thought id ask you guy before i set apon fixing them on! 
I will probably find a hair dryer and soften the front plate up a little but should be fine as the curve i need is not thet bad, for saab 93 turbo i recently got. 
I am probably going to do the detailing myself but out of interest does anyone have a rough idea of what it would cost for a detailer to work on the car -- it is not in bad shape just a few minor stone chips ect . ??????


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Mine have been fixed with body moulding tape for years, never had any issues with losing plates etc, certainly no marks that I could see when I changed them.. just use the fishing line method and you'll be away. Many new cars now come with them fixed in this manor too, certainly the upper end market ones.

I wouldn't use the hair drier, the plates are flexible enough, unless you are going to mount it on the corner of the 93  just use good quality tape (visit local repair shop and see if you can buy a couple of inches of the 30mm stuff.


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

I use Velcro Heavy Duty Stick on, so I can change them easily 

Nige


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Mini_Nigel said:


> I use Velcro Heavy Duty Stick on, so I can change them easily
> 
> Nige


Change them easily.......Is there something we should know??!!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> Change them easily.......Is there something we should know??!!


After meeting Nigel i think he means between his legally and illegally spaced plates and hopefully not car cloning haha :doublesho


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

the front plate on the 156 is massively curved, 3 full lengths of sellotape sticky foam from homebase has kept it secured throwugh wind sleet and sun, was a bit worried about it falling off but well impressed.


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

dino said:


> After meeting Nigel i think he means between his legally and illegally spaced plates ...


Exactly. I keep the legal set in the boot, just in case ("Sorry officer - I was at a show ...")

Actually Velcro also allows you to remove them for cleaning etc. I bought a 5m reel, then sold half of it on eBay in short lengths, and got all my money back. A few months later I discovered that the glue had got so sticky that I couldn't remove the backing foil. I emailed Velco and they sent me a whole new reel, and some freebies!

Nige


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

nigel i was think of doin this cause i got some pressed metal plates going on soon, any chance of the velcro falling off?? mine are gona be in holders but velcro would make a run in with the fuzz alot easier???:thumb:


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

If you degrease the paint (IPA works wonders) you would have more luck prising me off Cameron Diaz!

Nige


----------

